# EA Feedback says plagiarism received which I haven't done.



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

I just received feedback from EA that my CDRs are copied.

I am shocked. All 3 CDRs are my own projects and of course I checked plagiarism before submission. It was 0%.

I checked again right now and it is still not plagiarized.

I have received the message to explain the copied part, but there is none.

What can I do? This is an absolute nightmare.

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Famedevon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received feedback from EA that my CDRs are copied.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the results,,,, which software were you using to check you career episodes and did you share your episodes with anyone else prior to submission?.

Regards
Erick


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Go to the same software and remove your work from the repository. It might be stored there thats why this issue is there


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Go to the same software and remove your work from the repository. It might be stored there thats why this issue is there


Yes this might be the case, especially when the settings of the software is not done well


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

I got second feedback that I have copied from existing CDRs... I am totally taken aback...
Did my agent<*SNIP*>? I wasn't sure how to write CDRs so I wrote CDRs myself and then sent the CDRs to cdraustralia for review. Maybe they sold my CDRs to someone else

*See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

In future, please moderate your language. 

ExpatForum has many thousands of members from all over the world - many have differing cultural standards and find inappropriate language very offensive. 

Thank you.

That is the only possible explanation I can think of.

In any case, this is the reply.

It is identified that you were utilising career episode previously submitted to Engineers Australia to describe your projects. We cannot accept it. Please take another try to explain the plagiarism, and we might agree to allow you to submit another CDRs. Alternatively, your current MSA Application could be rejected based on the identified inconsistency with the initial MSA agreement.

How should I respond to this? I believe my next reply is a make or break.

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Famedevon said:


> I got second feedback that I have copied from existing CDRs... I am totally taken aback...
> Did my agent f**k me? I wasn't sure how to write CDRs so I wrote CDRs myself and then sent the CDRs to cdraustralia for review. Maybe they sold my CDRs to someone else
> 
> That is the only possible explanation I can think of.
> ...


Did cdraustralia gave you plagiarism report for the career episodes they submitted?.Its now time you accept your CDR was copied.Just tell them you just used another CDR as the guide and not copying.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Did cdraustralia gave you plagiarism report for the career episodes they submitted?.Its now time you accept your CDR was copied.Just tell them you just used another CDR as the guide and not copying.


Yes they did. It was 0 plagiarism. In fact, when I check at grammarly, it still shows as 0 plagiarism.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Famedevon said:


> Yes they did. It was 0 plagiarism. In fact, when I check at grammarly, it still shows as 0 plagiarism.


You dont use grammarly, the most preferred is turnitin.Grammarly is mainly for grammar check


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

I think I will also face the same problem in the future....in my career episodes I talked about my final year project and my university used Turnitin. They can definitely find my work and I think that they will ask about it. Did they give you a chance to resubmit the career episodes at last?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

bigearscow said:


> I think I will also face the same problem in the future....in my career episodes I talked about my final year project and my university used Turnitin. They can definitely find my work and I think that they will ask about it. Did they give you a chance to resubmit the career episodes at last?


You need not to worry, just write the project in your own language with out copying directly from the project that you did

Rgds


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

bigearscow said:


> I think I will also face the same problem in the future....in my career episodes I talked about my final year project and my university used Turnitin. They can definitely find my work and I think that they will ask about it. Did they give you a chance to resubmit the career episodes at last?


I am still waiting for reply, but I'm not very hopeful. I sent my assessor the Turnitin plagiarism reports. However, all similar cases I could find were banned to reapply for 12 months. I'm hoping that doesn't happen to me, but preparing for the worst at the same time.
It's sad because everything I wrote is my own work.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi,

An update for this case. I wasn't successful. My application was rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. The evidence of originality that I provided wasn't accepted.

I need to go through the ACS pathway now. My points are:
Age: 30
TOEFL: 10
Masters and study in Adelaide: 10 points
I have total 50 points.
I can give PTE and score 20 in English, that would leave me at 60.
Now, I have an IT Minor and just 3 years of experience.

What are my options?
Thank You


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

RICTON said:


> You need not to worry, just write the project in your own language with out copying directly from the project that you did
> 
> Rgds


Yup, thx. I have passed the EA assessment with positive results.


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> Hi,
> 
> An update for this case. I wasn't successful. My application was rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. The evidence of originality that I provided wasn't accepted.
> 
> ...


Up to my understanding, what you can do is to wait for 12 more months.


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

*Negative reply from EA accessor*

We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you."


Just received message for additional information from EA assessor, kindly advice what to do i have just used some picture reference from my company procedure which i believe available on internet no intention what so ever to copy


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

timjordan said:


> We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.
> 
> ...


You can mention that. Further, you can provide explanation to them if it is a general material.


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

Should i wrote my CDR again or just gave them explanation


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

timjordan said:


> Should i wrote my CDR again or just gave them explanation


Write new CDR and explain them your situation. Male them beilieve that it was not intentional.


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

Shall i attached any excel or word sheets regarding what i mentioned in my CDR any software pictures so if i conclude i should wrote a written explanation and all my CDR again


----------

